# Rattlesnake Den Discovered in Garage



## News Bot (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's a late Halloween present for you. A snake removal service discovered a den of rattlesnakes inside a Scottsdale, AZ home this weekend. You may need to change your drawers after the :39 second mark. 

*Published On:* 23-Nov-10 06:57 AM
*Source:* digg

*Go to digg Page*


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 24, 2010)

bad luck


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 24, 2010)

, i thought it said den discovered a rattlsnake in his garage hahh lol


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 24, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> , i thought it said den discovered a rattlsnake in his garage hahh lol


haha that's how I first read it too, then was wondering how long it would have lasted before being given to a BHP for a snack haha


----------



## FusionMorelia (Nov 24, 2010)

holy poo u wernt kiddin bout the 39sec mark i spilled my damn beer!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 24, 2010)

ahhh!! its not working.......damn school internet


----------



## D3pro (Nov 24, 2010)

hahaha, I want some


----------



## pythrulz (Nov 24, 2010)

I thought the same chicken thought not allowed here but seen those dens on tv before where you can get dozens of rattlers together wouldnt want to annoy them all


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 24, 2010)

Cool!!!! An instant herp collection! 

Great link by the way News Butt!! It works well! Geeeesh do I have to do everything for you!!! 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mrbabyman/rattlesnake-den-discovered-in-garage-b7t


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 1, 2010)

0:39 I was expecting it... I still jumped :lol:


----------

